# Sticks



## PhotonGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

Anybody train at stick fighting? I think sticks are good weapons to learn because of their practicality.


----------



## Mephisto (Dec 18, 2014)

They're definately practical when trained practically  Keep in mind though there are numerous Eskrima/Kali/Arnis/FMA systems, each with its own specialty. For some the stick is a stick and for some it represents a blade. Just as mma has proven the value of training in all ranges, weapons have the same considerations. There are largo/medio/corto ranges (long/med/close) and the definition of the ranges varies between styles and some even break it down into more ranges. One thing I like about FMA is the versatility, a motion can be used with nearly any weapon or object including empty hand. To me FMA is a good medium between the eastern and western approach to fighting. It's often pretty informal like many western arts boxing/wrestling/ maybe fencing? But has still retained much of its combative roots without becoming too stylized and removed from reality like some eastern systems such as most tai chi and performance wushu.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2014)

sticks are great weapons if you live in the country or anywhere there are trees. Training can be with store bought ones or something up picked up in the back yard.  Personally I like the idea of a weapon I can throw back into the brush or woods when I'm done with it.
Most of my practice sticks are made from something I cut in the woods then shaped to my hand.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 18, 2014)

- yes, 5 kata and maybe 4 bunkai with 6ft staff
- 2 tanbo(honestly i dont know some schools use the term "escrima" all i know is my instructor says tanbo; dont know difference)
-2 ni tanbo(two tanbo) the second one is exactly the same as the first but longer

thats all the stick forms i can think about(maybe more but most likley i counted them all)


----------



## Blindside (Dec 18, 2014)

I train in kali, so about 40% of my time is spent training the stick and machete.  In terms of "stickfighting" I have participated in two Dog Brothers Gatherings and would recommend it to any weapon practitioner looking to challenge themselves.

Critique wise most stickfighting that is taught is more like dueling than actual real world training purposes, but I don't do my art simply for self-defense goals.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 18, 2014)

As others have stated, some are All Stick like Balintawak that I teach, and it is much more dueling in  mindset to others that are a mix like the Kali Blindside mentioned and the Modern Arnis I also teach, to some systems that are all or almost all blade work in the FMA's. 

I like Modern Arnis for the Self Defense aspect, as it also teaches improvised weapons and mindset that there could be self defense and not just a duel.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2014)

I hurt my fingers a lot. Sometimes my head. Pretty much the same angles as the blade, which I like better....because it doesn't usually hurt as much as sticks.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 18, 2014)

I am a Pekiti-Tirsia Kali practitioner and instructor. PTK has a strong stick aspect but is far more focused as an edged weapon system. We do also work a lot of weapons of opportunity for self defense vs stick, blade, and empty hand and against multiply opponents. There is some stick sparring within the training but even here the mindset is mostly vs a blade therefore we are much less likely to take a hit to give a hit.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 19, 2014)

I have taken the odd class in Kali in the past eight years or so and occationally do stick drills with another member at my dojo who has a bit of formal training. My schedule is too filled up with Karate and Ju Jitsu to join a FMA club too, but me and my friend will start attending camps with GM Skålberg in Sweden and practice what we learn regularly at home. I absolutely love the system.


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2014)

Plus, stick training is a lot of fun!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm leaving  to teach stick-fighting in just a few minutes!


----------



## Danny T (Dec 19, 2014)

arnisador said:


> I'm leaving  to teach stick-fighting in just a few minutes!


You got me beat on that for today but I will be instructing an 'Intro to Pekiti-Tirsia' tomorrow in Baton Rouge, La.


----------



## geezer (Dec 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> You got me beat on that for today but I will be instructing an 'Intro to Pekiti-Tirsia' tomorrow in *Baton Rouge*, La.



A likely place ...since the name _Baton Rouge_ means "red stick"!


----------



## Buka (Dec 19, 2014)

geezer said:


> A likely place ...since the name _Baton Rouge_ means "red stick"!



That's all kinds of cool. I gotta' bookmark that.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 19, 2014)

geezer said:


> A likely place ...since the name _Baton Rouge_ means "red stick"!


For what it is worth, a bit of history.
Baton Rouge is the area the natives called Istrouma. Istrouma was a high point of land along the Mississippi River the natives marked with a pole made from the trunk of a cypress tree representing the boundary between two tribal hunting areas. The area became known as Le Baton Rouge (the red stick) by French settlers in the early 1700s because of the reddish color of the cypress tree pole and not a red stick. 

I just may have to use a red colored stick tomorrow in Le Baton Rouge.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought the bad guys use red sticks...


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 22, 2014)

@Cirdan. Some cool artwork as normal there. Nice


----------

